# which vinyl cutter plotter to choose



## aaashirts (Mar 15, 2012)

i have a budget between $200 to $300 and im looking for my first vinyl cutter/plotter (hence the budget cus its my first one) i want to use it for shirts only, there are a lot of choices of cutters but im not sure which ones are good and will last and are quality cutters. please help


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am afraid you may have to wait. I don't know of any sub $300 cutter that is both good and quality and last


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

In my opinion there are no cutters that cheap that "are good and will last and are quality cutters"......

If you must buy something that cheap, look at eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices But I am pretty much a believer of "You get what you pay for"....This will get you started, allow you to make a 1,000.00 or 2,000 and upgrade....

I use a GCC Expert 24 (450.00) and Cut 3000, re-branded GCC Bengal (900.00)....They have been rock solid and were paid off very quickly....


----------



## OceanTees (Mar 17, 2012)

*
Search the Forum for:

Silhouette Cameo* *

it goes for $269 * *GRAPHTEC Vinyl Cutters - Vinyl Cutting Machines, Every Size & Type, Including Popular Silhouette CAMEO & Craft ROBO Pro!

may work for what you need.* *


OT*


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I can speak from experience that I owned one of these and it worked great... FOR THE MONEY...

"Your Best Value" for SignMakers Vinyl SignWarehouse Cutter Vinly Sign Plotter | eBay

Hands down you cannot go wrong and I used it for YEARS totally trouble free... Great cutter for the money...

Kevin


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

You don't want to forget eBay vinyl cutters | eBay


----------



## aaashirts (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks guys, i think thats the one im going with


----------

